# [SOLVED] ASUS X551CA-SX024H Memory Upgrade



## Caul (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi,

After the Sat L750 seemed beyond help I took my meagre funds to replace the laptop, settled on an Asus X551CA-SX024H.

One of the things I was going to do with it was upgrade the memory seen as it had 4GB soldered and according to the seller's site specs could go to 8GB _and_ had an unused slot to accommodate. A free upgrade as I'd be using the the spare 4GB - likely fine - from the now defunct L750.

Thing is, I can't see any slot unused or otherwise, all I can see is the soldered in 4GB. As I'd rather not have to dismantle it that far to find it's not there either, does anyone know if the expansion slot is on the other side of the motherboard? Or were the listed specs a pile of garbage?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: ASUS X551CA-SX024H Memory Upgrade*

Is there a memory access panel on the bottom?

Typically when the manufacturer solders on the memory, they don't intend for it to ever get any upgrades.


----------



## Caul (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: ASUS X551CA-SX024H Memory Upgrade*

No, no access panel of any stripe; which wasn't an encouraging sign.

It honestly looks as though there is no expansion slot. I just wondered if by some bizarre reason it was located on the other side of the motherboard out of sight, and if anyone knew or had experience one way or another. I wondered because the sellers spec sheet as well as other sellers specified the soldered memory but that there was a slot and that it was unused / empty, and therefore this model seemed upgradeable.

A few other sellers appear to indicate none whilst Asus is unclear either way. I'm thinking the seller was in error and there's no slot unused or otherwise, just clutching at straws. :frown:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: ASUS X551CA-SX024H Memory Upgrade*

The memory slots are accessible without effort so I would go with your PC is does not have one.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: ASUS X551CA-SX024H Memory Upgrade*

their are laptops that have another slot under the keyboard. but i do not find any info if this laptop does.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: ASUS X551CA-SX024H Memory Upgrade*

According to this PDF originally from ASUS it doesn't have a memory slot.
http://www.arp.com/webmedias/datasheet/14481035.pdf


----------



## Caul (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: ASUS X551CA-SX024H Memory Upgrade*

Thanks all, especially Panther as that spec sheet put the final nail in the coffin burying all hope

The clowns at the seller have a semi-incorrect spec sheet but of course won't be held responsible for such errors even though folks base decisions off of em, and it costs to return such things safely.


----------



## torontomikey (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi There, I have an ASUS x551ca and have 6 GB of RAM that it came with and so that must mean I have 2 slots, one for 4gb and one for 2gb, would this be correct? I would like to remove the 2gb and replace it with another 4gb stick, do you know if this is possible and if there are any pictures or schematics online for how to do it? How do you know if it is soldered in? Thanks very much!


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

torontomikey said:


> Hi There, I have an ASUS x551ca and have 6 GB of RAM that it came with and so that must mean I have 2 slots, one for 4gb and one for 2gb, would this be correct?


No!
Refer to my previous post, the Ram is in the form of chips soldered on the Motherboard. There are no Ram slots.


----------



## torontomikey (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi Panther, thanks very much for your response. However, I think you are wrong. I found this clip on youtube that shows this ASUS does have Ram from removable slots, and it is the exact same model, see for yourself at .21 seconds!I think ASUS has different configurations depending on the market that it is sold in.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I can't say for this particular laptop but I can say that I have seen netbooks where the only way to get at memory slots was to strip it down, remove the motherboard where a memory slot could be found on both sides of the board. Why they didn't place access points / covers for the slots is beyond me .. they should have designed it with access from both underneath the netbook & below the keyboard!!


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

torontomikey said:


> Hi Panther, thanks very much for your response. However, I think you are wrong. I found this clip on youtube that shows this ASUS does have Ram from removable slots, and it is the exact same model, see for yourself at .21 seconds!I think ASUS has different configurations depending on the market that it is sold in.


Proving a board for a set market has a Ram slot does not prove me wrong.
Obviously the only way you will find out which version you have is to either search specific details based on software info checks, or strip yours until you can locate the Ram.
I would suggest removing the keyboard first and if you can see Ram chips soldered in place on the left hand side, then it is unlikely you have the upgradeable version.


----------

